

Show HN: API for Rendering and Sending Transactional Email Templates - bialecki
https://www.klaviyo.com/quick-mail

======
slake
Wow. Isn't this pricey for a pretty straightforward API?

~~~
bialecki
The pricing will probably change, but the reason we're charging at all is to
ensure we can provide reliability.

------
kt9
Looks cool! How do you differentiate from all the other email services -
MailChimp, MailGun, SendGrid etc?

~~~
bialecki
We're not trying to compete with them, we're using them. They solved the hard
problems of delivering email, we're just trying to make it easier to send good
looking emails through them.

------
nodesocket
How is this different than just using Mandrill with templates, and sending
content/HTML into placeholders?

~~~
bialecki
From the sound of it, I'm guessing they're similar, but I haven't had a chance
to use Mandrill's templates. This started as an internal API we created and
just decided to open up.

Our templates use a Django-like syntax, which let's you use loops and
conditions in a easy to use way. Mandrill's might be the same or better. We
done a lot with Django so that feels comfortable.

We're trying to focus on the experience of creating a new transactional or
triggered email, so it's easy to go from "I have an idea for an email" to "I'm
actually sending it." We use this internally with a simple Python script to
send formatted summary emails of product usage each night and it's easy to set
up -- write the script to fetch the data, create the email template and you're
done.

